# The Dream Team [Full for Now]



## Mark Chance (Oct 11, 2007)

Interested transfers from *hero4hire*'s apparently defunct *Time of Vengeance* game please check in here.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 12, 2007)

*The Story So Far...*

Freedom City has faced her share of peril before, but never like this.

Over the past several days, some mysterious force or foe has systematically defeated Freedom City's most noteworthy protectors. Captain Thunder was last seen in the grips of some sort of delirium, flying out of control into buildings and wreaking havoc with his thunderbolts before vanishing in a window-shattering blast of noise.

Daedelus and Dr. Metropolis met an unwelcome fate at the same time when Freedom Hall imploded. Rescue workers and heroes uncovered Daedelus's armor in the wreckage. They also found what appears to be Dr. Metropolis, but transformed into immobile, unliving stone.

Johnny Rocket's superspeed became uncontrollable. The speedster reportedly circled the globe more than a dozen times, causing huge waves, tearing up forests, and damaging millions of dollars worth of property before he apparently disintegrated.

And the casualties just kept on mounting. Lady Liberty: surrounded by her own force fields which then contracted down to a point, taking her with them. The Raven: simply vanished while swinging between buildings. Siren: drained of all moisture until nothing remained but an almost unrecognizable husk. The Atom Family: missing in action after allegedly traveling to Universe Q to help the peaceful aliens there against a deadly plague.

Even "second string" heroes such as Bowman, Megastar, and Nereid have met a variety of bizarre and seemingly fatal tragedies. Given that the mysterious sorcerer Eldrich's status is unknown, Freedom City's citizens fear that only one of their many established heroes is known to be still active.

Foreshadow recently contacted a handful of nearly unknown heroes, using his uncanny precognitive powers to track these heroes down. He has made an impassioned appeal, cryptically referring to recurring dreams in which these new heroes have formed a team of sorts to battle the ineffable evil that has defeated nearly all of Freedom City's defenders.

"We must all meet this Thursday," Foreshadow said, "at the base of Sentry Statue at 11:00 p.m. Something huge is going to happen, and we're the only ones who can do what needs to be done!"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounding off!

Er. Should we stick with the same characters as in ToV, or make new ones?

Also, I read Hero's post...but he seemed a bit vague. Is ToV officially cancelled?


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sounding off!
> 
> Er. Should we stick with the same characters as in ToV, or make new ones?
> 
> Also, I read Hero's post...but he seemed a bit vague. Is ToV officially cancelled?




I figured we keep it simple. Use the same heroes. As to ToV, search me. I'm still subscribed. If the game ever gets updated, Shaolin Beaver will continue to kick Mallrat's hairy backside.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

Hee, okay then. Cool. One gadgeteer/gunner ready to go!


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 12, 2007)

I`m in been waiting a wile to play tendril.    My favorite character ever.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 12, 2007)

I shall officially kick the game off this coming Sunday evening. Everyone from ToV who has sounded off before then gets in the game. If this means that we only have two or three players, so be it.


----------



## Insight (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd like to play, since I got 2 posts in with Torque before H4H vanished.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 12, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'd like to play, since I got 2 posts in with Torque before H4H vanished.




Excellent. We're up to three players. Thanee? You there? Who else was there?


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 12, 2007)

Some procedural stuff:

1. Let's continue to use Invisible Castle for all die rolls. Include die rolls in a [sblocked] OOC box at the end of your post. Since you're likely not sure if you succeeded, leave narration of results up to me most of the time.

Make sure you complete all the die roll fields. Use your character's name ,and include a short description in the Note field to let us know what the roll was for.

I shall also use Invisible Castle for die rolls, and will almost always post the results for you to see. When I don't, it's most likely because I've used GM Fiat.

2. If you want to spend a Hero Point on a die roll, please do so. I don't think Invisible Castle's mininum roll feature can also handle a variable. Let's treat a Hero Point as a +9 bonus (unless someone has a better idea or I'm wrong about the minimum roll feature).

3. If you want to spend a Hero Point on something else, just let me know. We'll adjudicate, to included retconning previous posts, as necessary.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's the confirmed roster so far:

DarwinofMind: Tendril
Shayuri: Genesis
Insight: Torque
Thanee: Fusion


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 14, 2007)

In the interest of speeding things up, I've kick started the action in this thread. Post hero reactions ASAP.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Excellent. We're up to three players. Thanee? You there? Who else was there?




Yep, I'm here and still interested... was away over the weekend and dead tired on sunday evening, though, so couldn't post earlier. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm here and still interested... was away over the weekend and dead tired on sunday evening, though, so couldn't post earlier.




I'll let you slide this time. Now hop over to the game thread and post away. Foreshadow's life hangs in the balance!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Now hop over to the game thread and post away.




On my way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 16, 2007)

Once we've heard from DarwinofMind's Tendril, I'll move the game along toward the hospital.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 18, 2007)

Unless the group decides otherwise, I shall move the heroes from the hospital to the next scene at the lighthouse by Friday evening my time here in Houston, Texas.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 18, 2007)

just got back and was catching up on my stuff, Is there still room for Rumble?


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 18, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> just got back and was catching up on my stuff, Is there still room for Rumble?




Of course! Give me a bit, and I'll get Rumble into the game. How about we have him solo for a bit, and then catch up with the others after the lighthouse?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 19, 2007)

works fer me.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 19, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> works fer me.




Rumble is up.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 20, 2007)

New posts are up. Game on!


----------



## Insight (Oct 22, 2007)

Guys,

I'm taking approximately 1 week off to take care of some business, and then I'll be back.  Feel free to NPC Torque if need be while I am gone.

I may or may not be able to check in here and there.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 23, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'm taking approximately 1 week off to take care of some business, and then I'll be back.  Feel free to NPC Torque if need be while I am gone.




Roger that.

BTW, new games posts are up.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 25, 2007)

FYI: I'd like to move the game along by tomorrow evening or Saturday morning at the latest. AFAIK, everyone except Insight should be posting. Shayuri and Jemal have. Thanee and DarwinofMind?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2007)

Will post tonite... sorry for the delays... busy times. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 28, 2007)

I've obviously hit a slight delay. Folks have been sick around here of late plus I got a bit behind on my teacher stuff. I shall update the game later today.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Rumble's post is up. The monsters are ready for his actions. I'd like to get new posts from me up by Wednesday evening at the latest. Maybe sooner in Rumble's case since combat tends to slow things down.


----------



## Insight (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted anything.  There really hasn't been much for Torque to do yet.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 1, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't posted anything.  There really hasn't been much for Torque to do yet.




Torque could still do something. Shuffle feet. Wonder about when the rain's going stop. Whistle a tune.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 5, 2007)

A chest cold and a lot of remodeling around the house this weekend have slowed me down. Of course, with approximately 1/2 of the players posting, I guess I don't need to be in too much of a hurry.

 

I'll move the story along at the lighthouse ASAP, probably later today.


----------



## Insight (Nov 5, 2007)

I've been super busy with some writing projects, and I think I will continue to be for the time being, so I'm going to drop this game.  I'd rather do it now, when we really haven't gotten started, than when the storyline depends on my character being around.

Good luck, all.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry for the hold up, folks. This chest cold has been kicking my arse.

Torque is gone. Rumble seems to have given up the fight in the middle of round two. Shortly after I finish this, I'll have the next light house post up. We'll see how things go after that.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 8, 2007)

Haven't given up the fight, just lost Internet access for 2 weeks without any warning.  I'm catching up today.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 13, 2007)

Game updates tomorrow. Be alert. The world needs more lerts.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 14, 2007)

Rats! My update plans have gone awry! I forgot I have, in order, a Knights of Columbus meeting tonight, a parish council meeting tomorrow night, a school parents' club meeting Friday night, and a class on the Incarnation and Advent to prepare for Sunday morning!

 

I'll do my best to get updates squeezed in between now and Saturday. Mea culpa maxima.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 22, 2007)

One more excuse for a delay: I just got back from the emergency room with my wife, and we're both pooped. Fortunately, the emergency has been averted. I'll shoot for updates tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 22, 2007)

Woo hoo! It took several days longer than I said, but here it is, 7:00 a.m. on Thanksgiving Day, and the game is actually updated. Post away, heroes!


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry for the hold up again. It was a helluva week at school. I'll aim at getting the combat rolling later today or tomorrow afternoon, depending on how much chores, grading, family, et cetera interfere with important matters.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 6, 2007)

The new post for the hero's at the lighthouse is up. I'll get another post up for Rumble ASAP.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello. I was ready to get the next round posted tonight, and then I found out this afternoon that the father of one of my students has died. Now it's about 6:00 p.m., I'm about a fifth of the way through a fifth of tequila, and I doubt I have the necessary presence of mind to handle combat rules.

I'll get the game moving again in one or two more evenings tops.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello! I'm off for Christmas holiday starting this afternoon. I shall get caught up with posting soon. I've also been given the early Christmas gift of suddenly finding out that my school is closing effective today. Consequently, I'm out of a job, and my children are out of a school.

 

If any of you are fabulously wealthy and would like to give me some money, I can send you my PayPal info.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2007)

Wah...huh? Just like that? No warning?

How is that even possible? Surely if the school was in such dire straits it would have been fairly big news!

*is stunned*


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Wah...huh? Just like that? No warning?
> 
> How is that even possible? Surely if the school was in such dire straits it would have been fairly big news!
> 
> *is stunned*




Well, we (meaning the parents and faculty) were aware of some of the financial problems. Unfortunately, the problems were much like an iceberg. What we could see was dwarfed by what was concealed by the icy sea of less-than-truthfulness.

On the good front, several very savvy parents and most of the faculty are working to start a brand new school based on a sound business model free from the former administration. We've got a good curriculum, a good faculty, and good families. It'd be a shame to let it all go without a fight.

Oh yeah: The new game post is up.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay, let's start to get this game moving a bit by going back in time just a few minutes. Rumble hasn't quite arrived yet. The wasps have just been defeated. Tendril is very hurt. Everyone has hero points. While it isn't quite kosher with the rules, I don't think it would be unreasonable to allow Tendril to spend a hero point to gain Regeneration as an alternate power for Plant Control for at least long enough to get a recovery check. Perhaps if a source of UV light could be found, this would provide a comic-booky explanation. Such an approach, I think, is keeping with the spirit of the game and the rules, and would allow Tendril two recovery checks: one for being disabled, another for being staggered.

Thoughts?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2008)

Genesis should be able to provide a source of UV light. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

Indeed.

Just ask, and it's done.

In theory she could create Miracle-Gro plant food, supernitrate compounds...anything you need to justify a self-Healing check or Regen check via HP.

Sadly, she can't just create replacement tissue, because it would be temporary in nature.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sadly, she can't just create replacement tissue, because it would be temporary in nature.




Eww.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I was thinking about that whole approach while reading through the power stunt section talking about adding alternate powers temporarily....

Unfortuinatly I don't have Plant Control, and don't know what power I have that I could base it off of.


----------



## warren123 (Jan 22, 2008)

looks fine


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 24, 2008)

The game is back up! Woo hoo!

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4009698&postcount=86


----------

